# Scream Nights Germany



## Pa1nbringer (Apr 7, 2013)

Hallo Haunters. I saw some awesome Videos and Pics of your Haunts, now it is our turn . We did a little BEST OF Video:






And we shot some Pictures inside the Haunt this year. Some are just tooooooo funny ^^

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.217586868420127.1073741842.133725283472953&type=1

And some Pictures of the Haunt and our Actors:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.218822728296541.1073741843.133725283472953&type=1

I would be happy about some feedback . Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I think I would for sure be doing some screaming! I love your make up, it brings a creepy nightmare reality!


----------



## Pa1nbringer (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you . We were 17 Actors on the second day. We finished doing the Make Up a second before the first guests came ^^


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Excellent job on the makeup and it looks as if a lot of folks were having a great time being scared


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Definitely some scares there! well done!


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

Great job!!! Looks like it was a lot of fun.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent work, looking forward to next year.


----------



## Pa1nbringer (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you all ! We had a great time and our guests too...cant wait for 2014.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

You did a great job you did bringing Halloween to Germany!!! Your video was a lot of fun but I really enjoyed all of the still shots you had on Facebook that you captured your guests right as they were getting surprised!!!!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice job with everything! The actors wrapped in the black plastic are creepy cool.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I think you guys did a great job! 
As long as you had fun, that's all that matters.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pa1nbringer (Apr 7, 2013)

One Spot for pictures was at our droppanel, the other one at the Exit. 
It took us almost 2 hours to wrap the Actor completly in Plastic and he had to wear his costume even during the breaks but it was worth for him. He had so Many scares and the people loved him^^


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

Horror ... the universal language. Didn't understand what anyone was saying, but I could tell they were scared as hell ! Great fun and great job!


----------

